# Adding a profile picture



## callmaker60 (Feb 8, 2014)

I uploaded a profile picture, it is shown in my profile, but doesn't appear when i make a post or reply.  I know some sites require a minimum number of post before access to some site tools are allowed. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## callmaker60 (Feb 8, 2014)

I figured it out...


----------



## Zagut (Feb 9, 2014)




----------

